# mosquito lake secret



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

just got back from mosquito and it was a ok day for this lake (I have had better) caught 42 bass the smallest was 2.8 lbs the biggest was 7lbs( I kept 14 fish for a mount i have going in the living room. caught these fish on deep humps(18-24 feet of water) drop shotin caught some nice walleye to.here are some pice all the pics from today are dated
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/phot...cat=500&page=1&sort=1&perpage=9&ppuser=4824&=


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

:B 42 BASS? AND IT WAS AN OKAY DAY? I've never fished mosquito lake, I live in central ohio, but the smallest bass you caught was 2.8 lb. Those are huge bass, all of them and the #'s are outstanding! Sounds like a great day not an okay day!!!!


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I still find that hard to believe way too many tournaments out there and great fisherman at that. Never saw anyone bring in that kind of weight and to tell me you never caught a 12 inch fish all day? Still skeptical even though you have pictures.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Isn't the bass limit 5?


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

man, u are hardcore. You ought to start fishing some tourneys with fish like that, not put them in your living room. You have had 2 days between mosquito and west branch with some sweet bass for public waters. I don't see pond days like that, let alone lakes. You could be rolling in some dough.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah thats true the bass limit is 5 and you said you couldn't wait to get back to westbranch so you go to mosquito? Sounds fishy to me I think this guy is taking alot of you for suckers, I don't believe him.


----------



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

the dnr drop some secret structure on a few hump( were they do reserch ) I have them if needed(gps).this is one of your good bass lakes in ohio and not to say the flat heads are huge there( buy the way there was 3 of us smart guy me and my buddy and his son) and one more thing why is it that people think that just cuz some one does there home work he's a sham! is some one jealous. the smallest fish i keep was 3.9 and you dont caught 12" fish when your droping a 12" power worm. big fish eat big baits the totle weight of the 14 fish was 46.1lbs


----------



## Berry (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you every heard of a replica mount. Yeah this is the whole C&R bit agin but keeping 14 breeding fish from that lake is stupid.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

nice fish, mosquito has some great fish in it, used to walleye fish it all the time when I lived close by. Sounds like you found a nice honey hole.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i'll belive those bass were from west branch and mosquito when i see the pictures taken of the bass on the lake.you should make replicas too,they look just as good,and you dont kill the fish  .


----------



## deadbetty01 (May 17, 2004)

Ever heard of C&R, i am ashamed to think that someone would call themselves a bass fisherman or sportsman and then go and keep all those breeders and for what? Some silly mount ? I highly doubt that all those fish came from mosquito but its your story tell it how you want....deabetty01 oUt


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Once again folks although we may not agree with someone else's view on C&R we still need to understand that it is perfectly legal to keep the fish within the daily limits. The suggestion has been made concerning the replicas and releasing so let's all give that one a rest. I am sure that C.M.O. gets the point by now. There is no need to turn his post into a forum for the same old debate.

By the way C.M.O. those are some fine bass you caught. I know I only dream of days that successful.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

People don't get your panties in a bunch and do some digging. Sean is a Texas boy. Those are Texas bass and if you really want to know the truth ask Sean specific structure questions about Mosquito and West Branch that only someone who has been on those lakes would know.

No Ohio bass were harmed in the making of those pictures.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I thought this was a hoax! lol! Good one!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Is there any water in Mosquito that is deeper then 24 feet? I'll take those GPS locations


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

C.M.O Live & Fish the way you want too... I'm sure if I kept 20big brim some one would have the panties in a bundle.... Life's to short enjoy it and fish till your last breath....


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I never new lake fork was in Ohio


----------



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

those are ohio born and rise bass seems we have a bunch of bass envy on this site witch in turn make it just like every other site out there. what a sad day for ogf you all who have something bad to say should be ashamed of your self.you have no clue on the fish i have released in my life and if I want to keep fish thats my choise i pay the same $ you do to fish ohio waters, and for those of you that think this is a great day you should do your home work big bass dont come near shore there high pressered fish and they seem to be smarter then some of you bass fishermen( and fishermen is what some of you are NOT ANGERLERS) SOME THROW YOUR WORMS AT THE SHORE LINE TILL YOUR ARMS FALL OFF OR THE BLADES OF YOUR SPINNERBAIT WEAR OUT CUZ IT MAKES IT SWEETER FOR ME! I'll even do some of your home work for you this time of year big bass school real tite and hit break lines at night to feed in the 15 to 8 foot range if the deep water is close by ( thats why most of your big bass at ludue are caught at night) the fish i hit were back from the beach break wear they were hitting small bait. it's sad how a few dumb a#% can make a good morn on the water a bad one ( but for all of the disbelivers i do give one on one fishing lessons)


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Don't take it too hard Charles. I remember back when you were posting under the name Charles Mills Outdoors and noone believed your catfish posts either. Enjoy the fishing but please leave my money making fish alone  I need those big ones to weigh in for tourneys.


----------



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

rest well im not going to join the tournament trail so you have nothing to fear for your info im not intrested. but here is some help stay away from the shore linethe hogs are deep. and reel lady why did you pull your post? some guy comes out of no wear and filps the skrip and show some know how and you dint like it LOL LOL LOL do you know how meny tournament fisher men come to me beggin for tips. some of your tournaments have been won my my tips ( that makes me LOL lol LOL) WHY CANT WE LEARN FOR ONE ANOTHER thats what its all about!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I definitely want to work on my deep-water structure fishing. I do believe you can catch them deep or shallow though. Those deep ones get a lot less pressure though with fewer people fishing for them. I have spent a little more time fishing deep this year and plan to continue to do so.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

Berry said:


> Have you every heard of a replica mount. Yeah this is the whole C&R bit agin but keeping 14 breeding fish from that lake is stupid.


Yea, I agree. Keeping forteen fish for a wall is very stupid. I mean congradulations and all, but I would say Keep one winner per fishing trip if you do that well. Why would anybody want forteen from one trip?


----------



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

real man the deep fish are what win. i would give you the gps but you are a tournament fisher and thats your home work to do. just keep your soul clean tournament fish changes a person belive me i know


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I already have a couple of those humps marked on my GPS. I just need to take the time to fish them now. Summer pattern is coming on so I'm looking forward to it. Reel Lady bugs me to do it all the time but I always have an excuse not to. It's funny I had already decided I wanted to fish them sometime this weekend now I have my motivation to do so.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

C.M.O said:


> rest well im not going to join the tournament trail so you have nothing to fear for your info im not intrested. but here is some help stay away from the shore linethe hogs are deep. and reel lady why did you pull your post? some guy comes out of no wear and filps the skrip and show some know how and you dint like it LOL LOL LOL do you know how meny tournament fisher men come to me beggin for tips. some of your tournaments have been won my my tips ( that makes me LOL lol LOL) WHY CANT WE LEARN FOR ONE ANOTHER thats what its all about!!!!!!!!!


CMO...
I deleted my post because it was an impulsive response...not very Marcia like. Although I will admit publicly that it is difficult to see a stringer full of beautiful, (but dead) Bass...But who am I to judge if what you do is right or wrong? I'm nobody that has the right to make that decision, as long as you are within the boundries of the law...This is why I deleted my original post.
As for the whole "learning" thing...I agree...it's all about LEARNING from OTHERS and TEACHING OTHERS what you know.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I think the main thing to understand is that he didn't break any rules! If the limit is 5 bass per person then he is in his right to take them as long as they fit w/in the size peraimeters. I may have not kept 14 but that is my decision. He chose to and that's okay w/ me.Mosquito is 7241 acres and I'm sure he didn't take all the big bass out of that lake!
It looks as though the ODNR website needs to update their reports on moquito. Below is what they have for a report on Bass! 

Those are some of the best ohio bass I have seen in a long time!

Largemouth bass Spring 2003 electrofishing surveys produced only 92 fish greater than 8, with only a small percentage of them exceeding 12. A small number of these bass exceeded 15. OUTLOOK: POOR


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

cmo............
i catch and release hundrads if not thousands of bass a year on inland lakes and lake erie (depending on how much i fish for them) but when its ice time we will keep 2 limits of bass at least once mebey twice a year its funny to me walking off the ice and some guy stoping you and saying thats one heck of a stringer you got then in the same breath saying why did you keep all them ...................if they only knew how many trips a year i go out and hammer on the fish and dont keep fish #1


----------



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

i fish at lest 8 to 10 hour evey and i said every day and that is so true


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I'm sorry..... no matter where they were caught, it makes me ill  to see all those dead bass. WB


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

C.M.O. Sorry, didn't mean to be a "smart guy." You said "I kept 14 fish", not WE kept 14 fish. In my ignorance, I assumed "I" meant just you, as in one person, singular. Not, the commonly used "I" that means me, my buddy and his son, in the plural sense. My bad.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Sean, I don't understand why you are traveling all the up from Farmersville, Texas to fish for little Ohio bass. Do you have a picture you can post of you being on Mosquito or West Branch to prove you are in Ohio?
If so I'll be the first in line to offer my apologies and buy you an ice cold beer.
You been pretty cool to me in your PM's but I don't believe you are in Ohio.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

good job on those fish


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice catch CMO, I'm not finding any pics of the walleye in there, am I missing them,would like to see them.


----------



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

my name is not sean "lewzer"


----------



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

"frist" my site has never been named hear.second i live in kent. dont need to defend my self son the pics do that for me. you just got back on the good side of some of the people hear to begin with know your on the bad side of me so bow down and shut your mouth you guy's act like this is some kind of unheard of thing all these big bass lol lol do your home work instead of having other poeple do it for you! you might learn some thing. for people that think thay didnt come from skeeta i shur do have alot of pm's asking for the gps. and even if i was in texas that still would be nice fish !!!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well sorry let me re state what I meant.
If you did catch them there thats cool, that would be amazing.

I am just curouis what kind of mount it is.

By the way I do think this is a post to get people to go to your website...
Even if its true...


----------



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

proof im in ohio just went and got a paper
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=16073&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
its a 3d mount in glass for a a show i september


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

C.M.O.-----How come you don't tourney fish? If your that good at bass fishing there can be some serious money in it for you. Don't tell me you don't like money b/c i won't believe that for a second. You could buy a gigantic house with gigantic walls and load that sucker with Largemouth. 

home work=homework


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Nobody with the skill, backround, heritage, intelligence, and talent to catch those numbers and sizes from an Ohio public lake would be likely to then be so callous,ignorant, selfish, and insensitive as to kill them all;
especially when he could have easily gone to the Causeway or other local shop to show-off and get the pictures taken there, and then officially verified.
By the way, because something is currently legal, doesn't make it excuseable-it's one thing to play dumb and go along with such a joke,it's another to excuse such behavior-on a site supposedly dedicated to the appreciation and celebration of angling-since the tragedy clearly happened somewhere.
What a moron...


----------



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

i use to but it changes people for the sick. tounament fishers are not the best bass fishers cuz they have to catch fish to get paid no time for research and development they have to do what they know to catch fish leaving no time to experiament with new tech. im not a good bass fisher im a good locatior of the bass. then i try thing they have not seen before.

homeworker its not about bragging right its about tring to turn on some guys to some nice fish clearly you are not ready for that but if i would of told you the about my day you would have been the frist to say bull were the pics


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

y-town said:


> Nice catch CMO, I'm not finding any pics of the walleye in there, am I missing them,would like to see them.


I was just putting the walleye thing out there always had real good luck boating eyes when I lived in y-town always caught some decent bass but not in those numbers in a day, don't make it up that way to often anymore to do fishing, mostly visiting or passing through. But someone has a nice honey hole and has put the work in.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

homeworker said:


> Nobody with the skill, backround, heritage, intelligence, and talent to catch those numbers and sizes from an Ohio public lake would be likely to then be so callous,ignorant, selfish, and insensitive as to kill them all;
> especially when he could have easily gone to the Causeway or other local shop to show-off and get the pictures taken there, and then officially verified.
> By the way, because something is currently legal, doesn't make it excuseable-it's one thing to play dumb and go along with such a joke,it's another to excuse such behavior-on a site supposedly dedicated to the appreciation and celebration of angling-since the tragedy clearly happened somewhere.
> What a moron...


I agree 100%. Who do you think you are? You had a good day and caught and KILLED 14 bass. Moron doesnt even begin to classify him!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Bassboy883 said:


> yeah thats true the bass limit is 5 and you said you couldn't wait to get back to westbranch so you go to mosquito? Sounds fishy to me I think this guy is taking alot of you for suckers, I don't believe him.


Thats 2 of us!


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

i would say thats a pretty nice day! i went to LaDue today and caught nothing, i would be satisfied with one bass. lol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> ( but for all of the disbelivers i do give one on one fishing lessons)


 i take that as an invitation to fish with you.i have been away from bassin' for a long long time and could use some pointers.i went out with another member a week or so ago,and thought we did pretty good,but that's the first time in probably over 20 years that i actually made a trip to actually target bass.
i would be much obliged for a day on the water with you to learn a little.any lake of your choosing would be fine.skeeter is a long way from me but i'd gladly make the drive there or anywhere to learn from someone who knows how to put fish in the boat.
btw,those are some dandies.


----------



## ptpt (Dec 10, 2005)

I see some posts taking this bass fisherman to task about keeping them fish. Well maybe some of you will realize how your actions appear when you keep a 15' walleye when on mosquito.

Before you throw stones - think.

Bass or walleye - there should be possession limits to quantity and minimum size.

It has bugged me with all the positions about just keeping a walleye cause it is a put and take lake. Fish more and the bigger ones will be cought- let the runts grow up - at least 17" for a walleye around here.

just my two cents worth


----------



## fiiretiger (Apr 29, 2006)

I have fished for eyes on mosquito probably 3-6 days a week for the past 12 years.I have not fished on mosquito once in the past month.I now hitch up with my pop and bro on weekends and head to erie to throw down and this thread confirms why . It sickens me to see people come off that lake with fish that have yet to reach 12 inches just to claim they have caught their limit. I am not a bass fisherman but I know many bass fisherman that fish for the money and not 1 of them would be impressed by that harvest of bass that were supposedly taken from mosquito. True anglers practice catch and release. See ya on the big pond !!!!!


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

C.M.O.,if those really are from mosquito and west branch than prove it with a picture on the lake with the fish,still a little sceptical about it.for all i know they could be from a strip mine or private pond.i do agree with your philosophy of deeper fish away from shore are less pressure fished.but in the future try to catch and release,take measurements in length and girth and take a picture and release it,get replicas made.when you put pictures of fish like that from what some people would call their "home lakes",they can take great affense.in the future if you dont want to upset people dont post pics like that,especially bass,i could see any other fish except bass,bassfisherman get very sensitive about bass being kept.just trying to settle the feud between everyone here  .


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ok,ok,ok - I just had to look! lololol

Good show CMO- no doubt those are Mosq and WB fish- been there done that, but 7lbers- check your scales... I smell Meth :S 

Just please stay off lado- we'd have to wrestle with you goin' home with a cooler of 3lbrs.  

Get 'em-

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I still want to know about the nice walleye you caught, havent heard anything about them or if they were caught the same way. Probably not nearly as nice as some of the big ones coming from pymy.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah yes, I remember the name Charles Mills from last year when he caught a "record bass" (*big*..can't remember the numbers) from some NE Ohio lake, that for some reason, never made any of the Ohio books/magazines, and I read them all. So that's all the commentin' I'm doing. I recall commenting that day with not much feedback or *proof*.


----------



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

misfit Ill take you any were you want to go to do some bassfishing skeeta is not good for you how about some better bass lakes like nimmy or ludue,i have a great spot on atwood?bass fishing is not all i do cats, walleye ,carp ,perch musky you name the fish and we will go. pm me


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

do you think you could beat Charlie Moore?


----------



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

lol lol that funny i dont think i could beat Charlie moore.people get pist when you hand them there ass. 90% of your ohio bass fishermen fish the shorline for bass all year around and im here to tell you that big bass are not at the shoreline. i will start with skeeta after the bass spawn here they do something that i have seen time and time again they run from the spawning ground and move to a holding spot in the lake. this spot is a 10-12 foot holding area with some kind of structure that i call r.h.a(recovery holdin area)here they will stay for 3 to 5 days depending on the size of the bass smaller fish hold less bigger fish hold longer. they use the same spot every year in this time they will not feed good you have to hit a fight strike to catch them not a feed strike. the bass do this to clear lactic acid from the body do to the stress of the spawn.from there is were it gets tricky if it has been a mid warm up into summer they will go for the deepest structure they can find in there home range.but if the heat is on and the warm up is fast they will follow schools of bait like shad the bigger bass will find schools of gills or sucker they need bigger baits (big fish dont hit small bait they need to replace the energy they used to get the bait plus gain some x+y needs to =xx) big bass go with the cloric value needed for growth plus every day stance. skeeta is a lake that i have fish all my life the bass here are harder to locate cuz they have sevrel deep spots they will run to .west branch they go to the same place every year.at skeeta the fish move on humps pallets and some cat fish spanw tubes( a aqua veiw is a great thing to use to help)when they are on the humps they will move to the top of the hump with high pressure and the bottom of the hump with low pressure. the rest is your homework. there are goig to be people that dont like you no matter were you go. they fear what they dont understand.if it was a stringer full of crappie they would be like good job well for you info bass growth is about the same as crappie so let find some other thing to fight about .


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I fish a hole in a river that is about 3 football fields end to end. Probably not big enough to qualify for drawing conclusions on the shoreline/deeper middle parts thing. But I will say this. I used to only hit the shoreline with the seldom cast to the middle. I now like to drift down the middle in my canoe and cast randomly in all directions (as well as hit the shoreline) and even troll right up the middle. I've noticed some big ones do hang out in the open water in the middle. Its only 6-maybe 7 feet deep max though. There are also big ones at the shore still for sure, but I give the slight edge to the middle for the 17.5-not quite 20 crowd(yet to get a 20). But like I said this is not a reservoir and for all practical purposes the depth at the shore isn't much diffn't than in the middle but I do like hucking my 3/8 oz kastmaster and #9&11 rapala sinking, #8 shallow shad rap and pointer 78 in random directions down the middle and trolling cranks bumping bottom straight up the middle. I've also had a lot of nice ones (smallies) hit 2 feet from shore the second my lure hit the water but my 2 biggest and my brothers biggest came in "open water" in the middle.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

CMO..
Don't pay any attention to the crap written on this board. Most of them are teenagers that ride there bikes to a lake. You are one of the few out there that has actually figured it out. BIG fish,, deep water and did you homework on locations. Take this site for what it is, mostly a bunch of kids and the rest don't have a clue. There are only a handful that actually know what they are taking about and you're one of them. Good for a laugh once in a while but that's about it. 

nice job buddy!
BB


----------



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

This dude CMO is full of crap ALL THE TIME. I used to work with his buddy and we would laugh at the stories he would tell me. This is the type of dude that gun hunts during bow season... True outdoorsmen hack... LOL. You go Chuckie


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

baby blue said:


> CMO..
> Don't pay any attention to the crap written on this board. Most of them are teenagers that ride there bikes to a lake. You are one of the few out there that has actually figured it out. BIG fish,, deep water and did you homework on locations. Take this site for what it is, mostly a bunch of kids and the rest don't have a clue. There are only a handful that actually know what they are taking about and you're one of them. Good for a laugh once in a while but that's about it.
> 
> nice job buddy!
> BB


Why are you a member if you shun the site. Are you one of the handful who know what they are doing. CMO is the first person to post he kept 14 bass, does that make him know what he is doing??? Serouisly man, a lot of people post some useless stuff that Ive seen including me. But the post you have just made has to be the worst post I have ever seen. "A handful of people on OGF know what they are doing". With all the charter captians, the semi pros, the prof. women anglers, and even the every day anglers are more then capable of knowing what they are talking about. How do you even know his post is true??


----------



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

rp101 and what buddy would that be you dont have to lie to make friends all the people that know me would lol at you and to call me a poucher that not cool. why dont you tell me your real name oh i know why cuz if you do know some one that knows me then you know what would happen


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

C M O if your doing so well fishing why aren't you out there right now? I know if I was catching big fish all day and reeling 1 in every 5 minutes I would be out there. If I didn't have to meet my sponsor for lunch here soon I can gaurantee you that I would be out fishing somewhere.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Actually I just checked it with a calculator you said 42 bass in 3 hours thats a bass every 4.28 minutes. Maybe you should start a bass charter cause I would pay to be able to have that kind of action and not catch one thats less than 2.8 pounds.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread has obviously run its course and has turned to nothing but name-calling and accusations. I think most everyone is aware of the terms of service but if you are not you can find them by clicking on the "FAQ" link.

It will still be out there so that everyone can read.

It is time to go fishing boys.


----------

